# Topics > Applications > AI in education >  Duolingo Bots, AI-powered chatbots, languages tutors, Duolingo, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Duolingo

Home page - bots.duolingo.com

----------


## Airicist

Article "Duolingo’s chatbots help you learn a new language"

by Frederic Lardinois
October 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Duolingo's new crew of AI tutors will help you learn languages"
The new chatbots rely on artificial intelligence and get smarter the longer you use them

by Zoya Teirstein
October 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"My 12-year-old son reviews Duolingo’s new chatbot"

by Chris McGrath
September 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Duolingo's chatbot helps you practice texting in a new language

Published on Oct 11, 2016




> Duolingo has launched a new chatbot feature, which should be the next best thing to texting with a real person who speaks French, Spanish, or German.

----------

